# Painting a fiberglass door



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

First off, hi old buddies it's been quite a while since I've been on...anyway, got a call from a friend who has an exterior fiberglass door that she just painted that is peeling off in sheets. 

I'm not sure what she did to prep it or what she painted it with. I plan on helping her fix this door but I don't have a lot of fiberglass experience. I do know that I've used SW bonding primer in the past on fiberglass and I'm assuming I should topcoat with an enamel for durability. 

I'd appreciate your ideas, wish I could tell you more about what she did when she painted it. I'm going to look at it tomorrow.

Anyway, good to be back on.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey man...good to see you...welcome back...we've missed you!

Not sure if she didn't prime or properly clean it, I'd guess one or the other
Or perhaps used some inferior products
As per usual, I'd suggest scrape and sand any ill-adhering paint
A good cleaning with the proper cleanser
And yeah a good water-based bonding primer (or door manufacturers suggestion)
Then top coat with your choice quality exterior coating

Myself, I'd do Bond Tite's Power cleaner, BM's FS Int/Ext acrylic primer, and BM's Exterior Aura
But I'm sure the SW equivalents would be just fine


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

PS How's the Dad thing working out?
Tough but rewarding I'm sure


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

slickshift said:


> PS How's the Dad thing working out?
> Tough but rewarding I'm sure


Oh man, the dad thing is so awesome. My son is 15 months now and because of him my whole life has changed. It's 99% him, 1% me...lol. Thanks for the tips John. How have things been in here these past months?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Kewl!



Rich said:


> How have things been in here these past months?


Same ol stuff around this place really

Crappy weather and crappy economy has stirred things up a bit application-wise here in the NE
Shaken loose some old "crackhead with a brush part-time painting" companies that couldn't compete now that there is a much smaller painting pie, but seeing more "my unemployment ran out-I'll be a painter (and I think 10 bucks an hour is great)" types
...

Still a few "the rain's stopped for the last 40 minutes, why aren't you here?" calls though...after 4 days of rain...< sighs >...
Lol...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, Mr. Mom! How have you been! How did it go with the door?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rich, 
What are you doing these days? Good to know you are doing good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

RCP said:


> Hey, Mr. Mom! How have you been! How did it go with the door?


Oh, things are good, thanks for asking. Funny thing is...the HO (and family friend) kind of miss-explained things to me....I showed up and saw the door. The only thing peeling was the vinyl trim around the window itself, the paint on the door was intact and fine. I was like, ok......so, you need anything else done, :whistling2:....

long story short, I landed a bunch of interior work with her and now have some good rainy day work.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Rich,
> What are you doing these days? Good to know you are doing good. :thumbsup:


Hey Work...
I'm working for a local builder who has painters on his staff. Been there a year now. Good deal...vacation time, ins, pay is real generous. We are all thinking layoffs may happen soon at some point, but we shall see. The weather has been kicking our butts (just like everyone else), so we are slightly behind. 

Thanks for asking...
I'll pop in every now and then to chat with ya'll


----------

